# Bargain Tool Review - Skil 9" 2.5-Amp Band Saw (3385-012)



## lumberjoe

I'm glad you like it. Me and Skil are not friends anymore. The last few Skil tools I owned either weren't worth using ever again, or broke. I am always an advocate of never counting out an entire brand of tool because even though some may be junk, some are ok. My two exceptions are Skil (with the exception of the mag77, but I have no use for that), and Black and Decker. Sounds like you found one of the gems!


----------



## woodmaker

I have this same saw; I think it's basically useless. 
My scroll saw cuts better than this thing.
Sorry, just my .2 cents


----------



## jim454

I went through two skill Band Saw in two weeks ! 
No more sill tools for me !


----------



## SchottFamily

I hear what you're saying, but I think you guys are a little too harsh sometimes. When I first decided that I wanted to get into woodworking, I did what everyone said - I scoured craigslist for MONTHS looking for some used tools, specifically a table saw. After two months, I resigned myself to the fact that anyone who suggests craigslist just doesn't live in Southern California. I found nothing usable on there, and I wasn't super picky either. 
Believe me when I tell you, if I could have bought a powermatic, I would have. With 5 kids, it's just not in the budget. I'm not doing this professionally either. So I guess I'm realistic with what I expect out of these budget buys.
I have a Skil bench top table saw, drill press, and now this band saw - all refurbished, and I didn't pay more than $100 for any of them. The more time I get to spend in my rookie "shop" the more I find that these tools will be quickly outgrown. My only complaint though is that they're too small. When they break, I wont be sad at all because I barely spent any money on them. I'll invest in the next step up. 
I'll defer to your experience, but I've had a cordless B&D drill, circ saw, jig saw, sander, and plunge router for a few years and none have given me a problem. They work great but I'm to the point now where they're not enough tool for me, so again, when they break - I plan on replacing them with something that more meets my needs, and I'll probably never go cordless anything again. 
Maybe if I was better at this, then I would think they're crappy too. lol I'm happy being an ignorant rookie in the mean time


----------



## bush

I was able to upgrade my tools ( drill press, table saw, joiner) when it was time for new kitchen cabinets. I was in my fifties at the time! The cost of store bought vs. lumber and new equipment were about the same but of course my cabinets are curly cherry and heavier plywood than anything a Home Depot. Still I have done a lot of projects with little more than a skill saw, drill and hand tools. So if you want a nice trim router and sliding miter say perhaps you can build a deck. It adds value to your home, makes a better home, builds skills and justifies the expense. Your situation may be very different…. just a thought.


----------



## Dal300

As much s I hate it, I have to agree with Schottfamily and Stephan.

A tool is only as good as it's user. If the user understands the limitations of the tool, they will get along just fine.

Blaming a tool because it isn't big enough or powerful enough to handle the job you put it to is like wretling a pig in the sh*tpile…. pretty soon you figure out that all you get out of it is covered in crap but you see that the pig really enjoyed the workout.

Remember the old adage, "It's a poor workman who blames his tools".

At a couple of times in my life I've owned small benchtop machines. I did creditable work with them, including about 60 complete window rebuilds at an old Commercial swimming pool with nothing but a $10 Benchtop Skil table saw, a 9" Skil bandsaw, a B&D router and some junky Craftsman router bits.
The budget for the job was small, and so was my personal budget… for a framing carpenter trying to expand into his own company, it worked out well.

Never forget that most of you started out with a hammer, a chunk of used wood and a couple of bent nails with maybe a roller scate to attach to the bottom for a skate board or a side walk racer.


----------



## ShipWreck

There are plenty of uses for smaller bandsaws….. even after you go out and buy a bigger one. Too many people post negative reviews about machines having little mechanical knowledge.


----------



## Kelly287

First of all, you have to access the main Musical.ly online site utilizing this web link. musically login There are both choices there login and also register your account.


----------

